# Lagenandra thwaitsii Flower



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey All,

I missed this one at its peak because it happened during Christmas and life was rather hectic at that time.









I found this one today (the second flower that I know of)


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Congrats ! Looking great.

Bhushan


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, nice. I have one that is suffering heavily. Leaves are pale and don't grow much at all.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

what are you feeding it? sounds like its starving.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Uhm... Sometimes I water with some miracle grow.
I grow it in a mix of Flora Base and decomposed Magnolia leaves with a little bit of sand.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Is it possible that my setup is suffering from lack of nutrients due to the uncontrolled growth of algae. I'm thinking the algae were sucking up all the nutrients in the tank. I kept a betta fish in the setup and I fed him often, them fish flakes have a lot of nutrients plants can use. Not only that but I fertilized with miracle grow once or twice a month, although weekly. But then you also get the waste products of the betta fish himself.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Adding ammonia in the form of miracle grow will spur algae on better than anything. Id use proper aquatic plant fertilizer with no ammonia.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm using Miracle Grow, but I only add a very tiny bit every other week or so. It's potted in some old Aquasoil Amazonia.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Aaron,

Can this plant grow submerged? If so, I'd love to try it.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah, it can grow submersed. I'll have to check if I have a sideshoot right now.


----------

